# Gold Recovery Gold Plated Mil Spec Pins - VIDEO



## kadriver (Mar 1, 2016)

I just finished this video. It took way longer than I thought it would. But the yield was higher than I expected.

I thought I would be done in a couple hours, nothing went right as I have come to know it.

But this was my first time ever at trying to recover gold from this type of scrap.

It took two full days to complete!

https://youtu.be/8HUF8D5ybvM

kadriver


----------



## ettran (Mar 1, 2016)

kadriver said:


> I just finished this video. It took way longer than I thought it would. But the yield was higher than I expected.
> 
> I thought I would be done in a couple hours, nothing went right as I have come to know it.
> 
> ...


great video again kadriver , good job ,ed .


----------



## Eamonn (Mar 1, 2016)

Hi Kadriver 
Good video as usual.
It took a lot of time and acid to get that gold.
I relise you did this for information purposes but I have some of these pins and thought a sulphuric acid electrolytic cell would be more efficient.
Eamonn


----------



## kadriver (Mar 2, 2016)

Eamonn said:


> Hi Kadriver
> Good video as usual.
> It took a lot of time and acid to get that gold.
> I relise you did this for information purposes but I have some of these pins and thought a sulphuric acid electrolytic cell would be more efficient.
> Eamonn



I would have to agree with you.
kadriver


----------



## goldsilverpro (Mar 3, 2016)

I think you made it 10 times harder than it should have been.


----------



## 4metals (Mar 3, 2016)

> I think you made it 10 times harder than it should have been.



I agree with you Chris but I would rather see Kadriver try the process, and document it as he did, so others reading this thread and viewing the video can avoid the nitric dissolve entirely. Kadriver is one of our members who is qualified to experiment like this and still produce a favorable, albeit small, result. And for that reason alone, I think it is a worthwhile video for someone starting out.


----------



## GotTheBug (Mar 4, 2016)

I am wondering if it would be effective to use copper sheet instead of mesh, and if not why.

Paul.


----------



## jason_recliner (Mar 4, 2016)

4metals said:


> > I think you made it 10 times harder than it should have been.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you Chris but I would rather see Kadriver try the process, and document it as he did, so others reading this thread and viewing the video can avoid the nitric dissolve entirely. Kadriver is one of our members who is qualified to experiment like this and still produce a favorable, albeit small, result. And for that reason alone, I think it is a worthwhile video for someone starting out.


While not the process of choice for me, I for one appreciated seeing the nitric in action on base metal. Good visual demonstrations of the dangers of adding nitric to hot solution too.
Thank you, Kadriver.


----------



## Shark (Mar 4, 2016)

Although I have never felt pins would be cost effective in nitric, I did enjoy the video, as well as all of Kadrivers videos. There is much to be learned from them besides the process alone. I have developed better filtering habits and abilities, better use of the stock pot, and a host of other little things from them. All of those little things has added up to consistently improve my recovery and/or refining. I for one am grateful he is making the video's and would love to see him keep them up.


----------

